# Game 49: Heat @ Magic (2/3 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, February 3, 2011 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Very interesting, much anticipated matchup. Hopefully our momentum carries over from the last two wins, and our newfound rotation matches up well against their new look. Really interesting game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bass will miss this game for the Magic and Redick missed their last game with a shoulder injury, but practiced lightly today.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a bad feeling about Ryan Anderson...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Chris is gonna have to cover a ton of ground on D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This one isn't a Joel game. Bring Damp in early.

Anderson is a lights out shooter, we need to get that dude in foul trouble and keep him off the perimeter.

JRich = heat killer. GUARD THIS MAN!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yup, both J-Rich and Hedo were on the 1st team Heat killer list at one point.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This team has the kind of weapons that hurt us. Deadly shooting, driving-capable wings who can fill it up. JRich will get his, Turkoglu will hit treys, Nelson will get to the rim, but if Arenas gets going too, we can really be in trouble.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Turk can't defend Lebron though. He just can't. Wade can't leave JRich either.

Bosh really needs to take advantage of the Anderson matchup, but that'll also bring Bosh out to the 3pt line on defense, where we'll be in trouble for rebounding.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Go Orlando! Hoping for a big game from Turkoglu. Just give him the ball!

Is this the first matchup between the new look Magic and Miami's Two and a Half Men?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder if Orlando will really put Anderson on Bosh defensively? If so I think Bosh can really take advantage of that matchup in the post. We pose more matchup problems for them than they do us IMO. Will be interesting to see what Stan Van comes up with.

Will be watching the Nelson/Chalmers matchup to see if Rio can keep Nelson in front of him. Nelson is the only guy on their team that is really a threat to drive past our perimeter defenders.

On offense, with JRich and Hedo guarding Lebron and Wade, they both need to go right at Howard every play down and get him in foul trouble.

Mike Miller needs to continue to clean the boards.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Turk can't defend Lebron though. He just can't. Wade can't leave JRich either.
> 
> Bosh really needs to take advantage of the Anderson matchup, but that'll also bring Bosh out to the 3pt line on defense, where we'll be in trouble for rebounding.


I dunno, Bosh guarded Rashard Lewis pretty well the last few times. He's one of the best PFs at closing out on a 3 point shooter. Lebron and Wade usually get Bosh's rebounds anyways. The main thing will be Dampier and Joel boxing out Howard so Lebron, Wade, and Miller can rebound.

Incidentally as far as Anderson goes--we can go small on that lineup pretty well.

Wade
Lebron
Jones
Miller
Joel

can basically switch everything on all of Orlando's matchups with Anderson playing their 4. And if Dwight is out, we can play Bosh in Joel's spot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CosaNostra said:


> Go Orlando! Hoping for a big game from Turkoglu. Just give him the ball!
> 
> Is this the first matchup between the new look Magic and Miami's Two and a Half Men?


Yep - plus our new and improved rotation too. Should be a good 'un.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good news. No Reggie Miller on the call. Wont have to mute the tv now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Lebron to start


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lol @ Dwight doing the LeBron picture pose, then throwing the dust.

Dwight with a foul inside 17 seconds. Good.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh drawing early fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel in for Z who picked up 2 fouls


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 2-2 on J's. A;ways a good sign when he is hitting that shot early.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron's shot looking nice today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again from outside.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta pick up the rebounding


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwight Howard was in the paint for like 10 seconds on that layup. What a joke.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice start by LeBron.

I think we need Dampier on Howard, rather than Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 4-4 from outside by Lebron


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron's feeling it tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 5-5 for Bron


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I need to stop refreshing this thread every so often when I'm watching it on League Pass. League Pass is obviously a few seconds behind the TV over there, and I learn what happens before I watch it. :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Just posted this in the general boards NBA thread but thought I'd put it here too:

Otis Smith: 



> "I was surprised that he went" to Miami, Smith said. "I thought he was, I guess, more of a competitor."
> 
> "The great ones do and usually stay in one location," he added. "This is a new era. It's a little different than my time."


LeBron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Lebron again!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jones and Miller in. Gonna go ahead and nickname them the Bomb Squad. Eddie House can be thrown in there too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7-7 for Lebron


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What a move by LeBron. Don't knock his headband, he will hurt you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bomb squad officially hits its first three


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8-8!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've seen Lebron do some amazing things, but I don't think I've ever seen him have a start this hot.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I love this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller accidentally Asik'ed Hedo.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Drop 50 on Otis Bron.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wtf are you meant to do to defend this team when LeBron is playing this well? You double him, you either leave Dwyane Wade single-teamed for a drive or mid-range jumpshot, leave Chris Bosh single-teamed for a mid-range jumpshot, or a selection of 3-point shooters wide open for 3?

Alternatively, you single-team LeBron, and this continues.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron now 9-9


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy ****ing **** Lebron :yep:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ridiculous quarter.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

My League Pass ****ed up and now I'm about 3 minutes behind you guys


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Big shot by Jason Richardson at the buzzer. He banked in the triple. Despite the LeBron onslaught, the Magic are only down by 4 points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a lucky shot. Bad effort by Lebron on the rebound.


30-26 after 1

Orlando lived off of 2nd chance points.

Gotta get on those boards better.

Lebron will come out. Hopefully Wade and Bosh can keep it going.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Christ, what an awful way to end the quarter. Dampier has to at least scrap for that rebound.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Missed the end of the quarter. Hopefully I've caught up with you guys.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah we are a little sloppy on the glass so far tonight. That's the only thing keeping it close. Need to tighten up that, and the overall defense.

Get Wade and Bosh going now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 33333

nice kick out by Damp


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

House!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, horrible call.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dampier is a waste of space.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dampier is rusty as ****


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why is that not continuation?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finally scores


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the block on Dwight and the finish on the other end


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10-10 for Bron


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I LOVE THIS TEAM. I've said it once in this thread and I'll say it again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron is too good.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is Howard going to play all game? I don't think he's gone out yet. We need to get him in foul trouble. That would help the second chance point situation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwight gonna go the full 48 tonight?

Edit- Just what I was thinking, Futur.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron gets the board and is now 11-11 mg:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is a monster


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron with the yell and the 11-11


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Not only is he 11-11 but he's doing all the little things. This guy is ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade did it all but get the finish. What makes it worse is that Mike gets his 3rd foul on it


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron for 50+ surely.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Heat ball? Great effort by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Damp

nice pass by House


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

House2Damp :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Typical retarded Rio foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad reach in by Mario.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damp is a terrible free-throw shooter. :laugh:

Jesus christ Mario. Why.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario why you so stupid


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron is doing everything out there. Nice block on Dwight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How does Q have his own offensive rebound party underneath


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Every time something goes bad, Mario is near the scene.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Went way too long with Dampier.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Terrible play on the boards to let Q have two attempts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> How does Q have his own offensive rebound party underneath


Mario was standing next to him watching.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shooting 62% and are only up 4.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I hate that we're wearing home jerseys right now. LeBron's game would be so much more impressive in the black jerseys. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible shot by Chris but Lebron cleans it up. 29 now for bron


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

C'mon Wade, need to step it up at the line.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dwight needs to stop swinging those elbows. He does it all the time.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

"trust"

If we ever start rebounding this is a blowout.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2Damp!

Great play by Damp

55-45 at the half

Very good half for the Heat. Just gotta clean up the glass better and get Wade and Bosh going a little more. That is unless Lebron can stay hot.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh to Dampier!! That was sick!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I have absolutely no idea how Damp managed to finish that, but there you go


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This was actually a brilliant idea with the uniforms. LeBron already plays great on the road. Throw a home jersey on him and he gets innate road immunity + home court advantage hax.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Funny to see Little Eddie House leading us with 5 rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I have absolutely no idea how Damp managed to finish that, but there you go


Yeah, not only the finish, but the awareness to not take his eyes off Chris when he went up looking like he was gonna shoot it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron en fuego baby


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

charge!?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dampier with the block!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade noooooooo


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

C'mon Wade, get up.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that was a hard fall. Looks alright, just hope he didnt re-injure the wrists though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was a hard fall on his back...damn...

Lebron, we need you to go all time on these mother ****ers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully this makes Wade go hulk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, straight to the locker room...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade to the locker room after the free throws.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awful shot Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 333333

nice ball movement


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bang LBJ! 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio take off the arm sleeve, you're not worthy


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron, why do you still amaze me even though I've seen it all before?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Floating hook by CB. More of that plz.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Pretty running hook for Bosh.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike Milllerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333

There you go, Mike.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike Miller everybody!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone just see the Geico Caveman behind the Heat bench?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shushing the crowd just as they started to gain some confidence, I love it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anderson cannot guard Bosh at all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lower back contusion for Wade. Return is questionable.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Craig, what a suit.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Orlando ball. I thought Bosh's shot went in lol.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dwight been out yet?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow that was way off LBJ. Get into the paint.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are settling for too many outside shots right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

FX™ said:


> Dwight been out yet?


No, and they play tomorrow too.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Miller with another 10 boards off the bench

uncanny


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game is reminding me too much of last week's Knicks game right now. We've had chances to pull away but just cant.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How come Turkoglu is allowed to body Bosh to deny the entry pass but Anthony gets called for the same play on the other end?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron

big play


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Mike


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That looked like Mike Beasley not Mike Miller with the awkward fall after that shot :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again. 40 for him


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh LeBron. <3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

40 for Lebron with a quarter to go


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a friggin pass!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Joel!

Beautiful play to end the quarter

79-63 after 3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel omfg that looked like a legit nba player dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great end to the quarter after the lead was cut to 8 and things were looking a little sketchy.

Lebron in King mode tonight. Awesome to watch. 50 is attainable if he plays enough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Joel omfg that looked like a legit nba player dunk


Right?! Clean catch and textbook finish.

Any little fumble there and he probably doesnt get it off in time.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel Anthony made it rain like Frasier Crane!!!

:allhail:

PLAY DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade back in.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron has been insane tonight. You can just look on his face, and he wants to murder everyone on the court tonight.

Dwade back! Wonder if he'll play?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We've had a lot of foot on the line twos tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 3333333

ball movement has been great at times


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

seriously we have so many snipers its not even funny


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEL!

:allhail:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> We've had a lot of foot on the line twos tonight


I know, right? Thought I was the only one noticing. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with 40/8/7


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

CosaNostra said:


> Go Orlando! Hoping for a big game from Turkoglu. Just give him the ball!
> 
> Is this the first matchup between the new look Magic and Miami's Two and a Half Men?


:laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron might be POTG tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Magic hitting all their 3's now. 

11pt game with 3 minutes to go. Far from over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh just cant find the range tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh been off all night. Drive to the hoop man.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Bosh is still getting his legs under him. That's why his J is off.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damnit, someone hit a shot and stop this run


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron don't give a ****.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron you did it man


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cold-blooded!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike Miller looking like E.T. with the towel wrapped around him.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He should've stared down Otis Smith after hitting that shot


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike Miller rocking the towel dress


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Magic have had some prayers answered on these late 3's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has been so awful from the line this season.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike Miller would have gotten one of those rebounds


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah he's really struggled. In the past he would struggle from the line but make his crunch time free throws.. Not this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These last 6 minutes are taking away all the good things the Heat did tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> Yeah he's really struggled. In the past he would struggle from the line but make his crunch time free throws.. Not this year.


Wade is the one inbounding the ball. Says it all really.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron to the line to get his 50


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> These last 6 minutes are taking away all the good things the Heat did tonight.


Not really, we might be able to pad that all important record in games decided by 5 points or less


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Very true 

51 :clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG

They are hitting every 3 right now. This is crazy


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Shades of the Utah game


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike Miller...retard.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What the ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that was close.

come on Dwyane...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well we made that interesting.

LBJ :yep:

How's my competitiveness taste now Otis?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

That was odd


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Heat win by 4, great success


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm glad we got the win, but talk about making it harder than we needed to!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 104-100

Jeez, the Magic were on fire to end the game.

Thankfully, the Heat built a big enough lead on a night where Bosh and Wade were pretty average to bad.

Lebron was amazing though. 51/11/8 and only 3 turnovers.


Now to hope that Wade's back doesnt tighten up over night and is ready to go tomorrow night in Charlotte.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dampier for POTG...


Just kidding. Lebron=POTG

I hope Wade's back is okay enough to play against Charlotte. Though I suspect he will miss a few games.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Dwight Howard scored like one point in the second half...Crazy.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Take as much rest as you need Dwyane. As much as I don't want close situations like this tonight, we need you 100%.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd love to see Orlando's shot chart from the 4th quarter. They must have taken about 12 3's in those last 4 minutes.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I think Dwight Howard scored like one point in the second half...Crazy.


In 24 minutes too.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I think it's fair to say now that it's a two team race in the East despite the Bulls record they just don't have the same weapons we do. I see a collision course with the Celtdicks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> I think it's fair to say now that it's a two team race in the East despite the Bulls record they just don't have the same weapons we do. I see a collision course with the Celtdicks.


Yeah. I just hope we are a lot better by the time we play the celtics, because I don't think we're playing good enough to beat them if they are healthy so far. Getting Mike Miller back is huge though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Magic play at Washington tomorrow too and they still played Dwight for all 48 minutes. Its almost as if they sacrificed tomorrow's game, to try to win this game tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah. I just hope we are a lot better by the time we play the celtics, because I don't think we're playing good enough to beat them if they are healthy so far. Getting Mike Miller back is huge though.


We still have a lot of time for improvement. And they're on old wheels. I like our chances in a series with them in May.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Almost forgot the entire Magic team mocking Lebron and the team picture thing he did in Cleveland.

Doubt we'll see that again next time we play them.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Almost forgot the entire Magic team mocking Lebron and the team picture thing he did in Cleveland.
> 
> Doubt we'll see that again next time we play them.


Yeah they're pretty obsessed with him. Dwight even did a fake powder toss thing at the start of the game.

I hope they keep it up. Lebron has destroyed them everytime he's played them. and now he's got the teammates to make sure he gets the Ws too.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dwight played all 48 tonight so he must have been exhausted by the 4th


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Magic play at Washington tomorrow too and they still played Dwight for all 48 minutes. Its almost as if they sacrificed tomorrow's game, to try to win this game tonight.


Yup, and still lost. I like our chances against them in the playoffs if they play Dwight for 48 and still lose. We need to get him in foul trouble rather than letting him play 48 though.



futuristxen said:


> Yeah they're pretty obsessed with him. Dwight even did a fake powder toss thing at the start of the game.


I laughed at it cos it was just silly, but then when we started pulling away and LeBron was beasting, I'm sure they regretted it. :laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I snuck into the arena at the beginning of the 4th quarter, sat in the third row!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Is that arena as impressive as it looks?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes.


----------

